# How to keep those pearly white teeth thru life?



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

If hope some of you have some suggestions about this. My girl is 10 months and has the most awesome set of teeth I've ever seen. I would love to keep them just as clean and undamaged as I can throughout her life.

I've been giving her 2 knuckle bones per week, but I know I need to cut back as that could cause tooth wear that I don't want. I've also been giving her just 1 or 2 of the smallest milk bones after meals (but apparently, they're bad too?) Brushing, probably not going to happen with this one either, she looks at me as though it's the most rude thing I've ever tried to do to her.

I read that carrots can do the job - would it be ok to give her 1/2 small carrot after each am & pm meal? She eats anything, so please offer your suggestions on what you know works right through to their senior years. Thank you!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Carrots have sugar. They are also not nearly as hard and sharp as would be necessary to clean the teeth.

What you need are turkey necks, if she can tolerate poultry. Also, chicken frames are fabulous for cleaning teeth. Get a whole chicken, cut the good meat parts for yourself, give her the what is left.

Dogs were designed to eat and crunch bones. It is their natural toothbrush.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Carrots have sugar. They are also not nearly as hard and sharp as would be necessary to clean the teeth.
> 
> What you need are turkey necks, if she can tolerate poultry. Also, chicken frames are fabulous for cleaning teeth. Get a whole chicken, cut the good meat parts for yourself, give her the what is left.
> 
> Dogs were designed to eat and crunch bones. It is their natural toothbrush.


Would chicken necks do the trick? Much easier to get year round for me. Thanks - Oh, and skinned right?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would go the chicken frame route before I would do chicken necks. They are small and pretty soft, don't do such a great job of scraping. Some people say they are a choking hazard. I never had a problem with them, but you need to know that.

If you have any Latino stores nearby, turkey neck is a common item that they carry. My grocery store would also order them for me, if I asked them to.
I currently have to feed lamp breast, because my dog cannot have any poultry. I sure miss the days when I could hand him a nice turkey neck. I do think they were skinned.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Try using Tropiclean Tooth Gel. There is also Tropiclean Water Additive to put in the dog's water bowl. For the gel, you don't need to brush - just put on the gums. I started Sting on it 4 years ago when he was 5. He loves the stuff. I used a finger brush first and then a brush. I also use the water additive. He is 9 now and his teeth are white and clean - no tarter and gums healthy.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wonderful! Thank You - I can use the finger brush lifelong, no problem.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

http://veterinary.answers.com/animal-diets/best-snacks-for-your-canine-friend

Dogs are lovers of validity. Validating their good deeds with an affirming treat can make them really happy. With so many dog treats on the market, it's hard to choose the right one. The good news is you probably have a great dog treat sitting in your crisper. Dogs adore carrots and the crunchy, orange people food is great for their health and cleaning their teeth. Continue on to read more about the health benefits of feeding your pup carrots.


*What are the Benefits of Feeding Your Dog Carrots?*

Raw carrots are packed with vitamins such as beta-carotene, which is helpful for ocular health. If your dog is a bit on the heavy side, carrots are very low in calories and contain no fat, creating a healthy snack for your chubby puppy. Another great benefit of feeding your dog raw carrots is the texture they have against the teeth. Carrots act as a toothbrush for your dog by scraping the plaque and buildup from your dog's teeth.


*Should You Only Give Your Dog Raw Carrots?*

Raw carrots are excellent snacks as a treat or to clean their teeth. However, raw carrots cannot be fully broken down in your dog's digestive tract due to insufficient enzymes. This means your dog will not absorb all of the nutrients that are found in the vegetable. This does not mean they are harmful, however. If you are offering carrots to your dog for nutrition, you may occasionally want to cook and puree the carrots. Cooked carrots can be fully digested by dogs.




*What Types of Carrots Should You Feed Your Dog?*

You can feed your dog whole baby carrots or chopped up full size ones. Don't offer your dog a carrot that is too big or long as dogs tend to eat food items in whole pieces. This could pose a choking hazard. You can freeze carrots and give them to puppies that are teething as a source of comfort for sore gums. Prepare a batch of chopped carrots and put them in an airtight bag or container. Use them as treats throughout the day.


*Can You Feed Your Dog Dehydrated Carrots?*

Dehydrated carrots are ideal for mixing in with other foods to use as a daily supplement. This form of carrot still has all of its nutritional value, despite being dehydrated. Another great aspect about carrots in the dehydrated state is that they do not spoil and do not require refrigeration.


According to the experts, carrots should be given to your dog every day. The benefits of the food are helpful in maintaining your dog's good health. Carrots can be given raw or cooked. Remember to cook and puree carrots for your dog at least once a week to ensure it is gaining all of the nutrition that it can from the food.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you for the info D!. as a matter of fact, Summer and I have been dining on roasted carrots since last night. She loves them! I had a big chicken in the oven and put some carrots in a foil pouch to slow roast.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

raw feeding is the best way to keep teeth clean, as it has natural digestive enzymes to break down the gunk, and there is very little gunk compared to kibble sticking on the back teeth.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> raw feeding is the best way to keep teeth clean, as it has natural digestive enzymes to break down the gunk, and there is very little gunk compared to kibble sticking on the back teeth.


Even when you grind the bone. A friend of mine has old dogs who have been fed a ground mixture all of their lives without chew bones and they have beautiful clean teeth.
I don't give Deja any raw recreational chew bones to save her teeth from wearing them down. Turkey necks, chicken backs and tough pieces of tripe do a fine job.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> raw feeding is the best way to keep teeth clean, as it has natural digestive enzymes to break down the gunk, and there is very little gunk compared to kibble sticking on the back teeth.


I've got the enzyme part covered with live culture yogurt, just need the chewing part. Thanks!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> raw feeding is the best way to keep teeth clean, as it has natural digestive enzymes to break down the gunk, and there is very little gunk compared to kibble sticking on the back teeth.


My older golden started getting that gunk on his back teeth when he was younger. I took him for a dental to get rid of it. They advised me that it could be an ongoing issue because for some dogs it doesn't matter what you do or feed them. I wasn't thrilled to hear that because I didn't like the idea of putting him under for a dental every 6 months to a year. Knock on wood it hasn't been an issue and no problems since the one cleaning. 

Years ago I brushed my senior dogs teeth, that was fun, she was like a kid hiding when it was time for medicine. I've also added the stuff to the water in the past. For a while I gave the knuckle bones, now those are every now and then. I give them turkey necks, chicken feet and goat ribs more often now. One would never know my oldest is a senior by her teeth.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I give knuckle bones for recreational chews and I can see him struggling with the shape and forces him to use his back teeth, which end up getting cleaned. 

For someone who doesn't feed raw, would giving a chicken frame cause constipation since it is pretty much all bone? I feed kibble, but give raw treats (chicken necks, wings, knuckle bone, beef heart), but I do this a few hours before or after feeding kibble. If I feed a chicken frame without muscle meat accompanying it, would that cause constipation? 

I will get some turkey necks this weekend and give them as a mid-day snack....I'm amazed at how "bullet proof" his stomach is.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

eddie1976E said:


> I give knuckle bones for recreational chews and I can see him struggling with the shape and forces him to use his back teeth, which end up getting cleaned.
> 
> For someone who doesn't feed raw, would giving a chicken frame cause constipation since it is pretty much all bone? I feed kibble, but give raw treats (chicken necks, wings, knuckle bone, beef heart), but I do this a few hours before or after feeding kibble. If I feed a chicken frame without muscle meat accompanying it, would that cause constipation?
> 
> I will get some turkey necks this weekend and give them as a mid-day snack....I'm amazed at how "bullet proof" his stomach is.



No, because you leave some meat on the chicken frame.

They should look like this


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you can feed your dog the same way those puppies above are fed, consider yourself blessed.

I saw with my own eyes a dog who eats like this, and his teeth are white and perfect. Not one yellow spot to be seen, as pristine as they were when he was a puppy.

My dog is unable to eat any kind of poultry, and even though he gets lamb breast, his teeth are still not as nice as they would be if he could get a good brushing with poultry bones.

As for "brushing "with carrots, I really don't see how that would be of any use whatsoever. Think for a moment about the hardness and consistency.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> No, because you leave some meat on the chicken frame.


Would you let him eat the whole frame at one sitting? Would that be considered a meal?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My GSD can't eat chicken and his teeth are still shockingly pearly white at 2 years old. He does eat duck frames though, I think that's a decent substitute. Raw diet for the win!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I was wondering about this too. My 11 month old already has some tartar building up on his upper back molars (he doesn't really chew his food, just gulps it down). The 6 yr old dog has great teeth. They're fed kibble. We're toying with the idea of switching to raw, but aren't there yet. 

Would I be able to feed them chicken backs? Just the spine and maybe the neck, with a bit of meat on it. I can get those easily from my grocery store and they're super cheap. I saw Eddie said that can cause constipation in kibble fed dogs - would it be better to give the backs just after their dinner meal?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would not give it right after their kibble but give it first thing in the morning. Then by the end of the day it should have gone through their system and you can see how they did. If you continue to feed kibble you can give that as their evening meal. 
Bon Appetite! Before you know it, you'll be traveling with green tripe in your car


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I have some very large meaty chicken frames that average at about 1.3lbs and yep that is the meal if that big. Mine have alot of meat left on them.

You would not feed chicken backs or frames as your only meat source for a raw diet.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

How often do you give them turkey necks? And is that in addition to a meal or a substitute?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

eddie1976E said:


> Would you let him eat the whole frame at one sitting? Would that be considered a meal?


Absolutely !


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Palydyn said:


> How often do you give them turkey necks? And is that in addition to a meal or a substitute?


I give my dog 1 turkey neck a week and yes that is his meal, they are huge.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I would not give it right after their kibble but give it first thing in the morning. Then by the end of the day it should have gone through their system and you can see how they did. If you continue to feed kibble you can give that as their evening meal.
> Bon Appetite! Before you know it, you'll be traveling with green tripe in your car


Lol, maybe not, after reading that green tripe thread!

Okay, so they get fed a morning meal and an evening meal, kibble both times. The chicken backs I can get would be pretty small - not much meat on them, just the spine and neck. It definitely wouldn't be enough for a meal. So I'm not sure when it would be best to give it to them. Should I maybe start on the weekend, and give it to them a couple hours after the morning meal?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

McWeagle said:


> Lol, maybe not, after reading that green tripe thread!
> 
> Okay, so they get fed a morning meal and an evening meal, kibble both times. The chicken backs I can get would be pretty small - not much meat on them, just the spine and neck. It definitely wouldn't be enough for a meal. So I'm not sure when it would be best to give it to them. Should I maybe start on the weekend, and give it to them a couple hours after the morning meal?


Then give them two, or three, and add some meat. 

Or buy a chicken for yourself, cut out the good parts to make your dinner, feed the dog the rest.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I really like the turkey neck idea. Any idea on the cost? I think I could use 30lbs per month. Going to Safeway to see about a special order once a month.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

You want to feed 30 lbs of turkey neck a month ?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Maybe this will help people to understand the difference between chicken backs vs. frame/carcass along with turkey necks. 

Chicken frame/carcass
(Some have neck attached, some don't)

Amount of meat and quality depends on supplier. These are mine and average 1-1.5 lbs.





These are chicken backs which I don't feed because I have awesome frames!


Turkey necks....mine are about 12" long and about 1 lb I think.



My stuffed chicken frames. I pre-stuff frames for easy feeding and storage. 2 lb meal.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Maybe this will help people to understand the difference between chicken backs vs. frame/carcass along with turkey necks.
> 
> Chicken frame/carcass
> (Some have neck attached, some don't)
> ...



Even more awesome would be a pic of Gus eating one


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Saphire said:


> You want to feed 30 lbs of turkey neck a month ?


Ha! No, just as a tooth cleaner after her regular meal. Not as her whole diet.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Cool idea by stuffing the chicken frames! I bet I could get frames from my grocery store if I asked - pretty sure they butcher, not just package what is sent to them - but I've for sure seen the backs available for sale. I think people use them to make stock, etc. Once we get on the raw "wagon" I'll find out exactly what I can get from our store.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Stonevintage said:


> Ha! No, just as a tooth cleaner after her regular meal. Not as her whole diet.


30 lbs is alot of turkey necks a month. I give Gus 1 a week as a treat and additional cleansing product. 30 lbs a month is like one a day.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

That's even better. I quoted 30lbs because that's the size they seem to ship frozen and I was thinking 1 per day and just cut back on some of her regular food . I haven't really seen the size of them. 1/2 of one 3 times per week maybe?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

tom necks do weigh about a pound, hen maybe 3/4lb....I use pruning shears to cut them into 1/3's. duck necks are smaller but many dogs will gulp them down, so chewing to keep the teeth clean isn't gonna happen.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> tom necks do weigh about a pound, hen maybe 3/4lb....I use pruning shears to cut them into 1/3's. duck necks are smaller but many dogs will gulp them down, so chewing to keep the teeth clean isn't gonna happen.


They just seem like they'd be so convenient too. Easy to wrap and freeze and easy to thaw.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I feed them frozen to encourage more chewing.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> That's even better. I quoted 30lbs because that's the size they seem to ship frozen and I was thinking 1 per day and just cut back on some of her regular food . I haven't really seen the size of them. 1/2 of one 3 times per week maybe?


Whole neck twice a week. Cutting it too small turns it into a choking hazard.
To defrost, just leave them in the fridge. Never defrost meat with bone for the dog in the microwave.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Safeway said they'd be happy to order them for me. Can't get a price till am. This will let me order 10lbs at a time. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Because of allergies I try different things. I give them frozen bones. 


Midnite with a buffalo leg and Robyn with sheep chunk with bone. (They were moved to kitchen after this picture)


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Saphire said:


> My stuffed chicken frames. I pre-stuff frames for easy feeding and storage. 2 lb meal.


Thanks for the great idea Saphire!! I buy the frames/carcasses as well. Mine come with the necks on and I cut them off for my little Scottie, McDuff. I have never stuffed the carcasses before but after reading your post I will have to try that. Gator will love them. I'll stuff some partial small frames for McDuff as well.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Does that mean when one buys a turkey, and the bag inside with the neck etc., Fritz can eat that neck as it is.. Do I cook the other things or give it raw...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> Does that mean when one buys a turkey, and the bag inside with the neck etc., Fritz can eat that neck as it is.. Do I cook the other things or give it raw...


I don't share that with my dogs because I use it to make my stuffing

But yes you could, I just buy that stuff separate for them anyway.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

What is a good source of turkey necks online? And raw in general?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

eddie1976E said:


> What is a good source of turkey necks online? And raw in general?



I like this site..

https://www.rawpawspetfood.com/?Click=2271


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

eddie1976E said:


> What is a good source of turkey necks online? And raw in general?


I get turkey necks, chicken backs, organ meat from a whole sale food supplier. All human grade for restaurants, etc.
Turkey necks in 30 pound boxes, chicken backs in 20 pound boxes.
Everything under a dollar a pound, except organ meat.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

eddie1976E said:


> What is a good source of turkey necks online? And raw in general?


https://www.mypetcarnivore.com/inde...oduct_id=25&virtuemart_category_id=16&lang=en


----------

